# Reasons You Stopped Seeing Your Hairstylist



## Smokey Eye (Apr 27, 2010)

*What are the reasons you've left your past hairstylist(s)?




*

First off, I want to say that I'm a loyal customer if I like the person &amp; the price is right &amp; I'll tolerate it if someone's occasionally late for no more than 30 min.

For me, it's been:

- Price increasing more &amp; more &amp;/or never giving me a discount even though I've been a loyal customer who's always been ON TIME for many yrs.

- One time, I just walked out after seeing this one lady because she had no regard for MY time. She ran late quite often &amp; the last straw was when she was really late &amp; just strolls in nonchalantly &amp; never apologized. I left &amp; never returned.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 27, 2010)

Well for me I cannot stand hairstylist only because my hair is now 36 1/2 inches long &amp; to do anything other than a trim cost a grip of money !!!! &amp; second they always want to cut way more than i ask for &amp; a scissor happy stylist is so not for me!! Last time i went to a stylist &amp; asked for a few inches off &amp; the lady gave me ugly layers that was 9 yrs ago &amp; now i or my aunt (both cosmo graduates) are the only ones who touch my hair!!!lol


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 27, 2010)

price increase and if the hairstylist cuts more than I ask for or doesn't do a good job. But I love my hairstylist, he is amazing.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 27, 2010)

my hair stylist went out of business. she closed down. it was a cosy place. and she was really good, treated my hair like her own!

now i hardly go anywhere. i just go for trims but it costs sooo much, i only go once every 3-4 months. which i know is bad. but i can't help it.

i've stopped blow drying my hair or using the flat iron, i have my own steamer at home that i use every week. so i think am good till now.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm at a point where I might change.

My stylist cuts the back and sides of my hair perfectly.

When she cuts my bangs they look like absolute crap!

She's a lovely girl and the price is great

But I'm trying to figure out what to do...


----------



## esha (Apr 27, 2010)

She moved


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2010)

She was too expensive and I enjoyed doing it myself.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

It was so relaxing to have somebody else wash and massage my hair and scalp and retwist and groom my locs. But now with a baby $175 every month isn't a luxury I could afford anymore.


----------



## charlybrown (Apr 28, 2010)

I was jumping from salon to salon until I decided to do it myself. Now I enjoy doing it myself.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2010)

I feel you Carolyn, i had bangs for years and it's so hard to find a hairstylist that won't ruin your bangs ! I ended up growing all that hair and never will have bangs again.

Price increase (for just a trim), a constant rotation of hairstylists more or less experienced, who will do the job and no more. I recently found a salon i quite like, and they do discounts regularly



Wished they didn't demand an arm and a leg for pro shampoos.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

it's way too expensive. I just bought a pair of scissors and do it myself now. I don't care if i mess up, oh well. At least I didn't pay anyone for it and if I mess up I MESSED UP and I can be unhappy, but it wouldn't matter. AT LEAST I didn't waste money on a hair cut. plus we only really need trims and they charge out of the ASS for a trim. wth? it's unecessary.

price increase=fail

it's way too expensive. I just bought a pair of scissors and do it myself now. I don't care if i mess up, oh well. At least I didn't pay anyone for it and if I mess up I MESSED UP and I can be unhappy, but it wouldn't matter. AT LEAST I didn't waste money on a hair cut. plus we only really need trims and they charge out of the ASS for a trim. wth? it's unecessary.

price increase=fail


----------



## Angelica<3 (May 20, 2010)

they always cut too much hair


----------



## Karren (May 20, 2010)

She moved away.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 20, 2010)

In the past I've shopped around for new stylists because: of outrageous prices (I think people just get tired of spending forever blow drying my hair and knock up the price), people who were too rough with my sensitive hair/head, and I live in a small town so I hate gossiping stylists, I know as soon as I leave I'm on the chopping block next.

I like but don't love my current hair stylist. Her prices are awesome and I like what she does, but she's going through a divorce right now and isn't very personable of late. It's probably hard to grin and bear it through that hardship.


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ingrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif price increase and if the hairstylist cuts more than I ask for or doesn't do a good job. But I love my hairstylist, he is amazing. This for me, if the price goes up and the quality goes down (which has happened, lol)


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 20, 2010)

I usually move on to a different stylist if I ask for a trim, and they cut off about 5 inches. lol. It's happened on more than one occasion.

The last time I went to get my hair cut, I took a picture so the new stylist I was seeing could get an idea of what I wanted. I even made sure that the girl in the picture had the same type of hair as me. I showed her the picture, and the first thing she said to me was "That's a pipe dream. It's not going to happen."

Then, after she shampooed my hair, she said "What products do you use? Your scalp is red, it looks like you might be allergic." And I was just thinking to myself...wth...isn't it possible that maybe I'm allergic to whatever you just put in my hair as opposed to what I've been using without any problems? Then she had to take me back to rinse my hair again, because she missed rinsing out some of the shampoo.

Then she tried to tell me that I was causing breakage by wearing my hair up, until I told her that I almost always wear my hair down, so she just said "oh."

She was just a rather unpleasant person altogether.

Yeah, I won't be seeing her again.

I get so nervous when it's time to get my hair cut! lol.


----------



## internetchick (May 21, 2010)

I have never gone to a stylist. I have curly hair, and they would screw it up. I got some fancy schmancy scissors and cut my hair (and my children's hair) at home.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

I have only been 2x in my adult life. First time, I had to beg them to do the hair the way I wanted. The second was to get a perm. I have cut my own hair since I was a teen. I cut other people's hair in university so I can get incidentals and my friends' hair. I also do my children's hair.


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 21, 2010)

I'm glad I don't have to go to the salon but every few mos or more. It's just tiring sitting up in a salon for 4 hrs.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...I showed her the picture, and the first thing she said to me was "That's a pipe dream. It's not going to happen." Woah, people have some nerve! I would have asked WHY NOT &amp; unless she had a good reason, I would have said, WELL HERE IS WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN...ME LEAVING RIGHT NOW &amp; I'd never return.


----------



## PrincessGangsta (May 21, 2010)

I've been to several different hairstylists, each one being a problem. I stopped going because I was tired of them actually telling me what to do with MY hair. Like, if I would always ask for a specific style or cut, the lady would be like "Ohhhh but how about..." it just got annoying. I value the opinion of everyone, but this lady was just unreal. Anyways, I got lucky after finding out from my close friend that her sister actually opened up her own salon. Safe to say that I've been there ever since.


----------



## LuckyCharm (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *disflylatina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't care if i mess up, oh well. At least I didn't pay anyone for it and if I mess up I MESSED UP and I can be unhappy, but it wouldn't matter. AT LEAST I didn't waste money on a hair cut. plus we only really need trims and they charge out of the ASS for a trim. wth? it's unecessary. I so agree! That's why I dye my hair at home. I decided recently to allow my stylist to color it--$80, 3 different dye cycles in one sitting later, I ended up with a color I didn't want (I had a huge leeway as to what was acceptable, so WTH?!). Plus a haircut that made my ends look worse than when they came in (dull scissors?!). I had to go to another salon and attempt to get it fixed--they could only do so much.
I'm still pissed, to have had my time and a large amount of money wasted makes me really livid. This wasn't a random stylist I'd never seen before, I'd been going to her for about 6 months regularly.

Also, I'm sick of people trying to shill products! I get it, you get a commission on what you sell. But I don't need a new shampoo that you "just got in" or a thermal protect spray that "you've been selling a lot of" every single time I come in. Especially when your salon has such a huge mark up! Think almost $80 for a product with a suggested retail value of $50...

But through that bad experience, I found a great new stylist! Doesn't care if I buy my product at the salon or the drugstore, but can recommend products from either. And was really excited when I asked what his normal hours are, and ecstatic when I gave him a generous tip (he definitely deserved it for doing so much damage control).


----------



## KGW (May 22, 2010)

I've stopped going to stylists in the past because of 1) $$$ 2) poor cuts 3) cutting off more than I want. I just got my hair cut this week and she chopped it off. I can't complain though because it didn't cost me much. My tip to save money on hair cuts is to go to your local hair/cosmetology school and let the students cut it. Aside from the cut being shorter than I wanted, the student did an excellent job and she took her time. No rushing like you get in a real salon where everyone is on the clock and just looking to make $$$.


----------



## ssmagic2 (Jun 8, 2010)

That's easy... bad styling, scissor happy, insulted my hair even when it was getting much healthier. I only ever went there for relaxers, so I put up with it for a while. Eventually, though, I learned how to style my own hair for free.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 25, 2010)

I changed because the girl who cut my hair had a baby and stopped working.

So I found someone I liked who did a great job the first 2 times she cut my hair, the third time I went to her one side was shorter than the other, my bangs were uneven it was like what?? I was going to give her another chance but was referred to someone else that a co worker goes to.

This new girl did an amazing job, lets hope she can keep that way or else bye!


----------



## perfervid_heart (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, the girl I was totally loyal to and went to for six years moved earlier this year.

The guy I went to who worked at a salon I had gone to briefly...it was a bad experience. He was 45 minutes late even acknowledging my presence. I asked him to just thin and trim it. He took off more than I wanted, and didn't thin it out at *all* (my hair is too thick to be manageable without being thinned pretty much every time I get it cut/styled). His hands already reeked of cigarettes (and I'm asthmatic), and he went outside and took a smoke break in the middle of my (already late) appointment. He was so behind that he didn't actually take the time to blow my hair out. He had my stick my head between my legs and ran a blow dryer over it for 45 seconds. Then, he talked about coloring my hair to high heaven and back, which I'm not okay with. At all. My old stylist always joked with me that I needed to be telling people that she colored my hair because my hair color is just naturally sort of different. I walked out of that salon and my hair looked twenty times worse than when I walked in (which was with messy curls, split ends, and awkwardly growing out bangs). I walked out with hair that was already big enough to make me an 80s pop star, into Georgia humidity (which added another two inches). My curls weren't curls but a mass of frizz. Now, I'm stuck without a stylist, I'm straightening my hair most days (which is a pain in the neck. I HATE doing it), and I'm still a little angry that I paid what I would usually pay for a great haircut for something that I could've accomplished myself in the comfort of my own bathroom without paying a penny.

....Yeah. Not cool.


----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 27, 2010)

i have never been to a hair stylist. i am one, but i never trust anyone with my hair but me. i have always gotten compliments and i even tapered my hair in the back for some of the do's. my hair is now down to my hips and no one touches my hair. i left my job when i got married. my husband worked night shift. not good to start a marriage that way. he didn't care if i worked or not. i do all my families hair. i am glad for the knowledge and skill but i would never work again in a salon.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Aug 30, 2010)

I found this new stylist &amp; I like her, but only went to her once so far &amp; that was some mos ago. With money being tight &amp; me starting to dye my roots myself, I'll do my hair myself for a while.

My ideal stylist has these qualities:

- hardly or never late (I honestly never am to my appts)

- will ASK me if I want a certain style or if I want her to make suggestions, but NEVER tells me what to do w/ my own hair

- after he/she sees that I'm a loyal customer, meaning I've been going to her for about a yr, will give me a discount sometimes

- is a pleasant person who'll actually converse w/ me, yet we don't have to talk nonstop


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 6, 2010)

Cost is usually the biggest factor for me. Since my hair has grown quite a bit, I'm thinking of purchasing the CreaClip so I can start doing my own.


----------

